# Is This Site Secure Or Not?



## fletgee (Dec 3, 2018)

As I move around the forum the site keeps changing from secure to unsecure and back again.

Why?  Are we secure or not?

fletgee


----------



## Zuleika (Dec 3, 2018)

How is it changing from secure to unsecure? Could you please send me the URL that is unsecure, that will help us identify the error...


----------



## Foxglove (Dec 3, 2018)

I believe the hair forum and a couple other forums are public but others like the makeup forum, entertainment, etc are private and you can’t view unless you have a membership


----------



## awhyley (Dec 3, 2018)

What's your browser?  Are you using Google chrome?


----------



## Theresamonet (Dec 3, 2018)

After seeing this thread I decided to pay attention. It goes between secured and unsecured for me too. Not sure why or what that really means though.

This page/thread is unsecured (for me). On both Chrome and mobile Safari.

https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...in-her-barbie-wig.840487/page-2#post-25016141


----------



## dimopoulos (Dec 3, 2018)

There is a member who added in their signature, an image from another site using *http://* not *https://*. This is why you see that message. 

If you are on a computer you can inspect the relevant thread (Chrome menu, Firefox etc) and then click the Network tab and refresh the page. You will see the resources that load under http.


----------

